# Referenz auf den MBeanServer



## xerberuz (10. Mrz 2011)

Hi,

innerhalb von Websphere bekomme ich momentan eine Referenz auf den MBeanServer so:


```
com.ibm.websphere.management.AdminServiceFactory.getMBeanFactory().getMBeanServer()
```

Das gleiche brauche ich jetzt noch für Weblogic und JBoss.

Mein Weblogic Ansatz ist bisher so:


```
final Environment env = new Environment();
final Context ctx = env.getInitialContext();
final MBeanServer mbeanServer = MBeanServer.class.cast(ctx.lookup("java:comp/jmx/runtime"));
```
Der gefällt mir allerdings nicht. Da wirkt die Websphere Lösung wesentlich besser.

Kennt sich jemand damit aus?


----------



## fastjack (11. Mrz 2011)

Schreib Dir doch eine Factopry, die genau das macht.


----------



## xerberuz (11. Mrz 2011)

Ich will das nicht selber machen sondern eine Funktion der API verwenden.


----------

